# PRP coding



## 574coding (Apr 22, 2019)

What is the  correct way to bill a lumbar epidural PRP injection or a paraspinal nerve PRP injection?  What I am really trying to figure out is would we bill out only 0232T or 62323/64493 or 62323/64493 along with 0232T?


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Apr 22, 2019)

PRP is reported with 0232T.


----------



## 574coding (Apr 22, 2019)

*Prp*

Thank you...Just want to confirm to help support the coding when questioned by providers...

(using lumbar injection 62323 as the example code), you would never use 62323 in place of 0232T if it was a PRP injection at the lumbar location and you would code 0232T as a stand alone code due is has "any site" in the description of the code.
And you would never use 62332 or 0232T together due to bundling...right?


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Apr 23, 2019)

574coding said:


> Thank you...Just want to confirm to help support the coding when questioned by providers...
> 
> (using lumbar injection 62323 as the example code), you would never use 62323 in place of 0232T if it was a PRP injection at the lumbar location and you would code 0232T as a stand alone code due is has "any site" in the description of the code.
> And you would never use 62332 or 0232T together due to bundling...right?



Hi, 0232T and epidurals aren't bundled. But I did some more research and based on an AMA CPT Assistant article, you might be able to report PRP on the spine with 64999. From CPT Assistant Oct. 2012:  





> Also, Category III code 0232T, Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any site, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed, is not reportable for this procedure performed in the spinal region. The intent of code 0232T is that it should not be reported for use of platelet rich plasma in procedures performed on the spine.




However based on the information you provide to support the claim, the payer may still come back and say it's not covered. If possible I would ask the payer ahead of time.


----------

